# Copiar



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente 

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

Como posso traduzir a seguinte frase para o português?

"Seguro que él se va a copiar en la prueba, siempre mira mi hoja"

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

É claro que ele vai copiar/colar na prova, sempre olha minha folha.

Ese "se va a copiar" me suena raro. Es así que se dice?


----------



## pkogan

WhoSoyEu said:


> É claro que ele vai copiar/colar na prova, sempre olha minha folha.
> 
> Ese "se va a copiar" me suena raro. Es así que se dice?



Sí, por lo menos en Argentina sería la forma más usual de construir la frase. Por qué te suena raro?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Se va a copiar en la prueba _parece decir que la persona va a copiar a sí misma y no de otra persona o de otro medio.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> _Se va a copiar en la prueba _parece decir que la persona va a copiar a sí misma y no de otra persona o de otro medio.



En español se puede cambiar de lugar el pronombre oblicuo

Va a hacerlo = Lo va a hacer

Voy a darle = Le voy a dar

Va a copiarse = Se va a copiar

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si, pero una cosa es _se va a copiar la prueba _y otra _se va a copia en la prueba. _​O no?


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Si, pero una cosa es _se va a copiar la prueba _y otra _se va a copia en la prueba. _​O no?



Claro, acordate que en español se usan pronombre reflexivos cuando en portugués sería imposible

El reloj se cayó = O relógio caiu

Juan se copió en la prueba = João colou na prova


----------



## mexerica feliz

É como:_ levar alguma coisa (Pt) - levar*se *algo (Es)_

_os ladrões levaram as joias - __los ladrones se llevaron las joyas _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El problema no es el reflexivo. Es el *en la prueba.*


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> El problema no es el reflexivo. Es el *en la prueba.*



*Tenta explicar melhor tua dúvida*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si yo copio la prueba, estoy haciendo una copia de ella. Si yo copio *en* la prueba, estoy en un local donde hay una prueba haciendo una copia de algo no definido.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Si yo copio la prueba, estoy haciendo una copia de ella. Si yo copio *en* la prueba, estoy en un local donde hay una prueba haciendo una copia de algo no definido.



*Claro como em português

"Copiar a prova" e "Copiar na prova"*


----------



## Nanon

WhoSoyEu said:


> haciendo una copia de algo no definido.


Más bien de algo _muy _definido en este contexto. De una chuleta o de la hoja del vecino .


----------

